# It's offical!



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok, it's offical...I am actively looking to purchase a Beretta 96 Brig Inox. If anyone runs across one being sold, let me know.


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

js KY Imports in my neck of the woods has em at a little over $500
http://www.kyimports.com/beretta.htm#Beretta
Sorry These aren't Brigadiers..
An elite II 96 might be there..
call em!!
B92


----------

